
Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, Up, Up, Up, Up - edward
https://help.netflix.com/en/node/8552
======
cleverjake
A friend of mine worked on the netflix debugging tools for a majority of their
players (tvs, blu-ray players, consoles, etc) and there are a number of remote
combinations like that inside the players to bring up all sorts of goodies.

~~~
spilk
I'd love a combination to keep Netflix signed in on my Samsung TV. It's
something like a 50/50 chance every time I load it that I have to sign in
again.

~~~
JohnTHaller
I'd suggest grabbing a dongle. TV-based apps are notoriously buggy overall and
rarely updated to fix bugs.

------
czk
Heh, it's pretty close to the Konami Code, I wonder if that was the
inspiration?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Agreed, I was thinking "... and your TV will jump up, flip, and deliver a
crushing hammer blow to its opponent!"

Related anecdote, I was trying to explain covert channels to a new engineer as
a means of sending a message through something which wasn't really designed to
send messages (my goto example was using screen dimming to send code data) but
they immediately came back with "Oh like the secret moved on Street Fighter!"
Yes, it made me feel old.

------
incision
Every time I need to unlock developer settings in a recent Android phone I get
a little nostalgic for the codes of old.

If you're of that era you likely also remember...

007 373 5963

...and...

JUSTIN BAILEY

\------ ------

~~~
endgame
I'm also disappointed that cheat codes don't seem to make it into release
builds any more. (Or do they? I haven't seriously played anything modern for a
while now - I'd love to be proved wrong.)

~~~
Retric
Some companies realized you could charge money for them and thus was born the
pay to win version of free to play games.

Consider Contra's 99 lives cheat code vs candy crush's extra lives for cold
hard cash.

Though by far the most popular is a version of starcraft's instant build cheat
coupled with a persistent RTS game.

As to traditional cheat codes, there more common in RPG's. Skyrim console
being a great example of a classic cheat codes.

------
polskibus
My first thought was that it was a sequence for a Mortal Kombat fatality.

------
saluki
The contra code . . . you'll never forget . . .

popularized among North American players in the NES version of Contra, for
which it was also dubbed both the "Contra Code" and "30 Lives Code"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code)

~~~
wldcordeiro
Very close to the Contra code, not quite though.

------
pasbesoin
Partially OT: For Roku users (e.g. Netflix app on same), this page describes
some hidden controls (bit rate et al.):

[http://mkvxstream.blogspot.com/2013/01/secret-roku-
troublesh...](http://mkvxstream.blogspot.com/2013/01/secret-roku-
troubleshooting-screens.html)

I ran across this when my Roku XD (generation 1) started glitching again due
to a known issue with its marginal wall-wart transformer.

------
rorydh
When I saw the title for this post at first, I imagined I was going to enter
the sequence on the site and see something crazy happen...

~~~
jedberg
Somewhat related, but have you ever tried entering the konami code on reddit.
At least, it _used_ to do something cool.

------
brokentone
I suppose with a limited controller, you need a way to get to less used
functions (such as logout) without accidentally triggering it. It's not _that_
annoying of a sequence, compared to something you don't want regularly popping
up.

------
27182818284
I have unfortunately had to use this before seeing this post on a Samsung TV.

I honestly didn't believe the documentation at first. I remember Googling it
again and then found someone's post that said, 'No really. That is how you do
it."

------
elwell
Not "Up, Up, Up, Up"; "B, A, B, A" of course.

~~~
Domenic_S
_bzzt_. The Konami code only has one "B, A".

~~~
brunnsbe
Yes, and some games needed "Start" as well in the end.

For a real nostalgic magic code, have a read about Xyzzy:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xyzzy_(computing)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xyzzy_\(computing\))

------
menocchio
Is this the way out of the maze in Colossal Cave Adventure?

------
talles
HADOUKEN!

Whats a vizio device by the way?

~~~
srhngpr
[http://www.vizio.com/en-ca/tv-overview](http://www.vizio.com/en-ca/tv-
overview)

------
martin_
“‘I’d like to create an integrated television set that is completely easy to
use,’ he told me. ‘It would be seamlessly synced with all of your devices and
with iCloud.’ No longer would users have to fiddle with complex remotes for
DVD players and cable channels. ‘It will have the simplest user interface you
could imagine. I finally cracked it.’” - Steve Jobs, Walter Isaacson’s
biography.

